# Is it required by law?



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

Do any of you guys that plow in Indiana know what, if any the law requires for truck and plow lighting? Specifically, Flashing, beacon, strobes, etc...


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

idk about ur state, but in MN someone told me they require a yellow beacon..... however I've never heard of someone getting stopped because of it, and I have never been stopped. When its snowing, cops are busy with accidents, and when their not their staying put at the station cause their rear wheeled drive cruisers suck.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

if you do a search, I believe we covered this last season. Not sure if we covered all states, but you may want to try a search for it.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.policeposers.com/laws.php

try this link for your lighting laws
Hope it helps


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reference


----------

